# New EPS Color(s)



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Wanted to hear some feedback about a color we are considering doing a run of for the 2010 EPS. Moleteni Orange, pictured here both in its original X-Light and also in an EPS.
Will likely do a few modifications to the scheme, maybe a window, maybe other alterations/upgrades. What do people think?


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for voting.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

WrenchScienceCliff said:


> Wanted to hear some feedback about a color we are considering doing a run of for the 2010 EPS. Moleteni Orange, pictured here both in its original X-Light and also in an EPS.
> Will likely do a few modifications to the scheme, maybe a window, maybe other alterations/upgrades. What do people think?


Like it in steel with the chrome accents--not so much for the plastic bike though.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Like it in steel with the chrome accents--not so much for the plastic bike though.



Agreed. All the classic paint schemes (Zabel, Sarroni, Molteni) look best on steel frames with chrome.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

ctam said:


> Agreed. All the classic paint schemes (Zabel, Sarroni, Molteni) look best on steel frames with chrome.


Yep. +1


----------



## Rok63 (Dec 13, 2008)

I like the classic look on a new bike.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Got to say, I really like that 'retro' look.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I love the classic schemes, and the orange, but the exposed carbon on the Molteni just doesn't quite fit as well with the blue on the Molteni as it does on the PR82 or PRZA. I guess there's not really any other way around it that's in keeping with the original scheme though?

Either way, the more of these historic paint jobs, the better 

*edit: After seeing this below, I like it more (though without the red accents on the stem and tires.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Wouldn't it be nice to have a selection of colours for each day of the week!


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice Shot!!!!


----------



## Rok63 (Dec 13, 2008)

I think people make opinions by the photos they see.
All Molteni steel frame photos are professionally made with professional light and altered background. There are no professional photos of Molteni EPS frame.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

As the option Zabel, Sarroni and Molteni should be available for top Colnago frames all the time.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

the zabel paint scheme is the only one that looks good on a modern CF frame IMO


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

The Zabel and Sarroni finishes work better because they are 'metallic'. The Molteni orange looks good with chrome but not so much with CF.

Still an EPS is an EPS right....?


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

is the molteni colour a goer then? where did one80 get that shot above from?


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

It came from THIS thread.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah red doesn't go with orange, FACT. Just black and orange if it were mine ...


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

Posted this on the Zabel forum, but it really should be here:










Classic white.

What next?


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a matter of time before the Molteni one appears then I guess ....


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*White Palace*



SamG said:


> Posted this on the Zabel forum, but it really should be here:
> 
> https://www.colnago.com/sites/default/files/images/bike/colours/White-Frame-PR99.png
> 
> ...


Sam, really like that one! You know where I can get one?


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Kraken; would that be the Palais de Pista by chance?

I have an MTBK just metres away from the doorstep in the UK, so cannot take up your kind offer. That will be my visible carbon footprint!

Just imagine if I went for the PR99 - tubes from Japan, glued together in Italy, retailed from the far side of the states to be ridden in Britain. I'd probably have less impact on the environment if I drove a Hummer! And all I'm really after is a bicycle a few hundred miles away from Milan. 

Besides, pin-up number one is still your PR82 EPS.

Here's my old Saronni-coloured machine at the Eroica in November. And yours:

















I do appreciate the offer!

Sam


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm diggin' the o-rage get up. I'd buy if it was between this and the fugly 2010 stock colors


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

You all will be the first to know when the Molteni arrives. Drop me a line at cliff[at]wrenchscience[dot]com if you want to be notified about it.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Glad I have my early 70s Molteni Colnago. I guess it's like clothing styles...they come around again.


----------

